# welsh shows?????????



## ingwerules (Jan 22, 2008)

excuse me if i got this wrong but ,why, cant there be a show in wales. there seems to be plenty in the rest of the uk but none in wales.
i'd appreciate any replies


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

id go, so would at least 5 of my immediate associates


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd go too.

Think Athravan was talking about getting one going in Cardiff :whistling2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd go too for definate!!! everything is so far away its such a pain


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

we would go also, never been to wales, would love to meet all the nice people


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There will be one next year, run by Cardiff Reptile Association, but the dates haven't been booked yet 

The council are pretty strict though and like all shows in the UK it will be breeders only, no commercial sellers or PSL holders (including myself, but I'll be busy helping out anyway) can take/sell livestock.

If anyone local wants to get involved let me know and I can take your details down, CRA will be asking for volunteers for help with manning the door, security, setting tables up, etc. on the day.

The venue chosen is in St Mellons, Cardiff.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one, cant wait for the details on it.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I'll be there as well.....


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Ill help if you need any! ill also get a table!


----------



## ingwerules (Jan 22, 2008)

why st mellons, its not the best venue for outsiders to come and see as its not the most appealling of places. i lived there years ago and it was bad then , but now is a lot worse. i know outside visitors are coming for the show but please dont judge all of wales on what you see. oh and lock up ur cars,women and children.:lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

ingwerules said:


> why st mellons, its not the best venue for outsiders to come and see as its not the most appealling of places. i lived there years ago and it was bad then , but now is a lot worse. i know outside visitors are coming for the show but please dont judge all of wales on what you see. oh and lock up ur cars,women and children.:lol2:


Very few venues that have large car parking, rest room facilities and food/drink etc. would give permission for a show - and those that did, were extremely expensive to hire a venue that would hold 100+ tables, and many did not come with the table hire itself. Obviously cost is an issue as people do not want to pay a lot for tables or entry, CRA is totally non profit and finding a reptile friendly venue is pretty hard. The one found has a cafe with food/drinks and enough space for 100 tables and a large free car park and will allow for table sales at £10 and entry at £2 I think  And most importantly, is willing to allow reptiles to be taken there.

If you know of any better venues please let me know though and I'll pass it on.


----------



## ingwerules (Jan 22, 2008)

i appologise if i sounded rude and i wasnt trying to burst any bubbles.
where exactly in st mellons is it to be held?
i know prices and costs are an issue for eveyone but was concerned about the area.
i will however look into alternative venues for you but would need an idea of costs. does it have to be cardiff??


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd be able to help out and can pass this on to my bosses in Cardiff Rep Centre.


Athravan PM me mor details please!


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

i cant wait, ive been waiting for a show in wales a long time :lol2:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Brilliant news !!!

A few questions please:
1) Have you a rough idea of what month it will be
2) Will we be able to book tables from Avarthan or RFUK site
3) Are there any decent hotels near to the venue
4) Will it be an open show
5) When will more details be available.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

YAAAAAAY!!

I'll help with anything that needs doing 


St Mellons isn't that bad :lol2: Imagine if it was in riverside/grangetown mg:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I will give more details as and when I get it

All I know at the moment is the location... dates wise I think we are waiting to hear back from other societies as to the dates for their shows but is likely to be Sept/Oct.. so still 12 months away. Hamm has not published it's sept dates yet though I think and no show wants to clash with Hamm!

Payment will definitely not be made by me or on RFUK, payment will be made to the society, I will just be helping out on the day


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Very few venues that have large car parking, rest room facilities and food/drink etc. would give permission for a show - and those that did, were extremely expensive to hire a venue that would hold 100+ tables, and many did not come with the table hire itself. Obviously cost is an issue as people do not want to pay a lot for tables or entry, CRA is totally non profit and finding a reptile friendly venue is pretty hard. The one found has a cafe with food/drinks and enough space for 100 tables and a large free car park and will allow for table sales at £10 and entry at £2 I think  And most importantly, is willing to allow reptiles to be taken there.
> 
> If you know of any better venues please let me know though and I'll pass it on.


Sounds good but isn't 100 tables a bit optimistic for a first show and one that is potentially only accessable to the Welsh reptile / amphibians / invert keepers?

Of course people will travel, I probably would but even BRAS and ERAC don't have 100 tables and the catchment area for them shows is huge.

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Its good access for those in the southwest as there is no show down there after exeter got messed up. There is a fairly big area, I know not as big as others but im sure there will be a good turn out


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Well Athravan drop me the info at:


[email protected]

I'll be able to come help.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I know me and the misses would volunteer to help out for this...as long as we get chance to have a wander around ourselves :2thumb:


----------



## Rubu (Mar 23, 2008)

Count me in too, can't wait! Both Sian and I will help out. St. Mellons isn't that bad can think of worse places. :whistling2:
Elaine


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i reckon i'd probably go to it, i dont mind the drive and i like wales.. so could be a nice day out.


----------

